# How come these For Sale threads have replies?



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have just noticed that these two posts in the For Sale section have replies? curious as to how this happened as this is not normally a feature?

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=187064

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=187054

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I think the seller must have posted them in the wrong section had a few replies before the mods moved it to the right section.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ian222 said:


> I think the seller must have posted them in the wrong section had a few replies before the mods moved it to the right section.


That is correct


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Aha that makes perfect sense  I was a bit confused.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> I was a bit confused.


Doesn't take much :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I was a bit confused.
> ...


Harsh but fair - pretty obvious when you think about it really 

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't let Les see this!  :wink:


----------

